# MCS vs 330Ci decision - help



## oscr972 (Aug 18, 2004)

New to the board - hello all. I currently have a '02 330Ci 5spd SPG, PPG, blk/blk and my lease is expiring soon. I love the way my 330 drives and am trying to decide on another 330Ci or taking a chance on a MCS. Has anyone owned / driven both that can advise. I'm a 40something home based consulting type and am (gulp) considering image issues also. The kid in me says screw the image stuff and go for the cool and fun factor in the MCS. I'd do an '05 model. It does irk me to pay MSRP or more though.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ff on this board just sold his 330i with Performance Package for a new MCS. He seems to be pleased so far.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

oscr972 said:


> New to the board - hello all. I currently have a '02 330Ci 5spd SPG, PPG, blk/blk and my lease is expiring soon. I love the way my 330 drives and am trying to decide on another 330Ci or taking a chance on a MCS. Has anyone owned / driven both that can advise. I'm a 40something home based consulting type and am (gulp) considering image issues also. The kid in me says screw the image stuff and go for the cool and fun factor in the MCS. I'd do an '05 model. It does irk me to pay MSRP or more though.


:hi: and welcome to the fest!

As aty said, ff just bought one, he can post with his view but he sounds happy enough.

I considered a new MCS (we have an old one -- see sig) in 03 when I decided to sell my MBZ. I drove both Cooper and S a few times. In the end I chose the 3er mainly due to a combination of utility (4D sedan), performance, handling, speed, and (it has to be said) image.

You may also want to look at www.mini2.com, this is probably the best new mini site on the net IMHO.

Good luck!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi,

Have you driven a MCS yet? If not, you really should before you try and make up your mind. I have a moded 330Ci that I take to the Nürburgring Nordschleife pretty often and have a lot of fun with it, but after driving a MCS I'm not sure which is the most fun to drive :dunno: Luckily for me it's time to get my wife a new car and she wants a Mini so I'll get to drive both  If I couldn't have both though, right now I think I would actually go for a tricked out MCS. Especially after just paying over 1,000 Euros for new tires on the 330  

Also, you say you're concerned about image, how do you plan to use the car? If you're planning on driving clients around the Mini might not be the best choice, although the 330Ci doesn't have a lot of back seat space either.

Tough choice ...


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

The MINI doesn't have the power of the 330. Granted, I don't have the super charger, but lack of power is my only complaint. It just doesn't have it.

The MINI is also a little more than half the price . . .


----------



## oscr972 (Aug 18, 2004)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you driven a MCS yet? If not, you really should before you try and make up your mind. I have a moded 330Ci that I take to the Nürburgring Nordschleife pretty often and have a lot of fun with it, but after driving a MCS I'm not sure which is the most fun to drive :dunno: Luckily for me it's time to get my wife a new car and she wants a Mini so I'll get to drive both  If I couldn't have both though, right now I think I would actually go for a tricked out MCS. Especially after just paying over 1,000 Euros for new tires on the 330
> 
> ...


Steve:

Yeah, I have driven an MCS and liked it quite a bit. That "throwable" term comes to mind. Sounds like we have similar taste as my 330 looks just like your before pics. I'm tending toward the MCS as I just learned the new 330 e90 won't be avialable for quite a while in the US. I'm now evaluating the MCS JWC? tuning option. I read favorable reviews but the horsepower increase for the $ is steep. When is comes to driving clients I guess that's what my partners E320 is for!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

oscr972 said:


> Steve:
> 
> Yeah, I have driven an MCS and liked it quite a bit. That "throwable" term comes to mind. Sounds like we have similar taste as my 330 looks just like your before pics. I'm tending toward the MCS as I just learned the new 330 e90 won't be avialable for quite a while in the US. I'm now evaluating the MCS JWC? tuning option. I read favorable reviews but the horsepower increase for the $ is steep.


A new JCW kit is coming out soon and promises more power for the '05's. As a matter of fact the current kit can not be installed on the '05 models.



oscr972 said:


> When is comes to driving clients I guess that's what my partners E320 is for!


Problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Yup, just recently switched to the MCS from a perf. pkg. 330i. It's a whole different car. The 330i flat out accelerates smoother, quicker, and with a lot more grunt in every RPM range. There's also a lot more space for rear passengers and in the trunk.

The MCS feels similar in terms of structural rigidity and build quality of interior components. It provides (I think) better feedback as to what the car is doing (less numb), but really lacks the fluid grace of the RWD 330i. It's certainly a lot more tossable, thanks to its lower weight and lower center of gravity. Thanks to equal-length half shafts (drive axles), I'm yet to notice even a hint of torque steer. I thought it would be tough going back to FWD, but it hasn't bothered me much yet.

One recommendation, do get the "S" and without the sport package. Take the money you save on the SP, and buy a real set of wheels/tires. The SP doesn't really do anything to improve handling of the car, unless you like _even heavier_ wheels and that pesky stability control. Your money is better spent at Tirerack and a set of these and some real rubber:

SSR Competition

Good luck


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

For some reason, I didn't mention anything about resale value. Expect the 330i to lose about $12K+ in value during the first year of ownership, whereas the MINI will likely lose very little. Book value on a 1-year old MINI is still right at full purchase price. Tack onto that, that you're saving $14K+ on purchase price compared to the 330, and the MINI is a lot smarter money. They both get you from A to B with a grin on your face. One just does it for a *LOT* less money.

And paying full MSRP for one is fine, given that it holds its value so well. Prepare to take a big stinky bath on the 330 if you go that route.


----------

